# MY New snake



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got this to day I know what it is do you ??











I will answer after a few posts or un till I can waight no longer lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

luekistic <--spelling monocled cobra


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

very close :lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

is it a cobra of any kind? what ever it is its nice


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cape cobra?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> is it a cobra of any kind? what ever it is its nice


yeh its a cobra right?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

albino


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

yep albino monocled cobra :lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

thats not the same is it? it looks so nice in the last pic


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

yep same snake


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

brian said:


> yep albino monocled cobra :lol2:


damn it:lol2:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

wow i like her/him alot


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

*photo*

Brian that photo looks great.......thanks for letting me see your new snake in person i,m sorry to say it doesnt do it justice how nice it is ....ENJOY !


rick


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the comments all, As you say rick the photo dont do it justice.....Brian


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

nice snake Brian.......i know how photos don't do them justice 
:lol: it reminds me of Pete's


----------



## snakekeepercars (Jan 14, 2007)

wow nice pics brian. is the viv glass open for them? getting a little brave lols. get your hook out and have some fun it gets the juice's going ! also let me know what you think to feeding responce have fun jon.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

You are one brave man! Very nice looking snake, have fun with him/her!
Ben


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Glass open na, Not that brave nor will i be thanks...Get some pics tomorrow of feeding lol if quick enough lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

brian said:


> Glass open na, Not that brave nor will i be thanks...Get some pics tomorrow of feeding lol if quick enough lol


brave or foolish is the question :lol2: I bet shes a fast little thing what size is she at the moment??, not good on a hook I would imagine, in a way it may be better to keep cobras in top opening vivs do you recon??


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

SiUK said:


> brave or foolish is the question :lol2: I bet shes a fast little thing what size is she at the moment??, not good on a hook I would imagine, in a way it may be better to keep cobras in top opening vivs do you recon??


 
Sorry not brave or foolish want to live to a ripe old age :lol2: Fast is in there nature so don't think she will be any diffrent. At moment in a front opening viv and no plans to change as no reason at moment. she was bought as a 3 footer but more like a 4 footer so we will say 3 and a half foot. Iv just got her today and are still inore of it She is stunning last year I bought a WDB so at moment im luckey enough to have some of the snakes iv wanted for years.......


----------



## snakekeepercars (Jan 14, 2007)

most probley foolish just getting the snake today and taking risks. wait a few weeks and get used to the snake and its reactions.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Im going to be getting into it next year been doing some research for about a year, got a couple of good books on the subject, venomous snakes in the terranium they are called I havnt really read too much of them at the moment though because im in the middle of another book venomosu snakes of the world I bought it and turns out it has some chapters in it about husbandry which I was pleased about, im hoping to get a bit of hands on experience soon, if all goes to plan. Its something I have wanted to do since I was a little kid but never really thought it possible until fairly recently, its good to see some people that keep already posting on the forum, rather than all of us lot that are wannabes:lol2: at the moment anyway.

The only reason I said about a top opening viv, is because I would imagine it would make them easier to work with, as they strike downwards.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

snakekeepercars said:


> most probley foolish just getting the snake today and taking risks. wait a few weeks and get used to the snake and its reactions.


after a few weeks is it alright to take risks then:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## snakekeepercars (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm affraid keeping venomous snakes is a risk. cleaning, feeding handling and so on.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

oh yeh definately it will never be a risk free hobby, I was just joking anyway, because as I read your comment I thought you were saying that after a few weeks its alright to take risks:smile:. Keeping them in the first place is a pretty big risk, its all about minimising the risks though right??


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

snakekeepercars said:


> i'm affraid keeping venomous snakes is a risk. cleaning, feeding handling and so on.


People don't really handle venomous snakes unless absolutely nescessary (unless they're a nut case!) and it's not like you free-handle them! Most people use catchboxes anyway so there's basically no chance of being bitten (though of course there is always some risk...
Ben


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

As we all know keeping hots will always be a dangerous hobby no matter what. Buy we can do our best to keep it as safe as possible. But the need to go in with the animal should only be when absolute necessary. feed, water, hygine,


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

that is georgous!actually amazing!


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

just seen this beautify,what are stunner,


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

YES but you have just seen it in the flesh ....


----------



## him & her (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Brian, 

As you know we were there when you got this amazing specimen, knew what it was as soon as we saw it. But then knowing you as we do, we know your interests. 

Very true to say the pics dont do it justice, it really is sight to behold!! As for it being fast, well, lightning is slower i reckon. When it strikes all you see is a blurr. Quite scary, knowing if it wants to play tag, it's gonna winwned8:

All the best with it!!!

Chris & Caz.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how many people have seen your snake in the flesh?? loads of them are all popping out the woodwork:lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

SiUK said:


> how many people have seen your snake in the flesh?? loads of them are all popping out the woodwork:lol2:


Just a friendly type of Chap :lol2:

Nick iv sold snakes to and I'm building him a Viv on Monday

rockkeeper (Chris ) iv known for a few years and he came to take a few pics

him & her (Chris & Caz) came for some money on Saturday for some snakes from Donny as picking up a for nick and I . And dropped them off to day ( thanks again Chris & Caz would have been hard without you)

And I also recommend this forum to friends with reptiles or who I sell to or people I buy reptiles from so I know one or two


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice specimen Brian :smile:

I dislike top entry cages because it's open or it's closed. Sliding glass doors on front opening cages allow you to open it a little or all the way. Also they get less frightened when you're not standing over them and getting them from the top.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for that, All coments from you are taken on board...


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW what an AMAZING snake!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Nice specimen Brian :smile:
> 
> I dislike top entry cages because it's open or it's closed. Sliding glass doors on front opening cages allow you to open it a little or all the way. Also they get less frightened when you're not standing over them and getting them from the top.
> 
> ...


ah yeh I can see the logic in that, I just thought that perhaps because cobras strike downwards it may make them easier to work with


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> ah yeh I can see the logic in that, I just thought that perhaps because cobras strike downwards it may make them easier to work with


Yes, that is an avantage but don't count on just that alone. Watch "little red" feed in some of my videos. They do much more than strike down :crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool, il check it out


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

any more pic of it brian


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Albino Monocled Cobra.....Simple


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Ooh very nice


----------

